# Is anyone else having site problems?



## licia (Aug 22, 2006)

I couldn't log in this morning. Each time I tried the log in site scrambled and brought up stuff that wouldn't let me get in.  I finally went back to an old message and came in that way.  What is causing this?


----------



## GB (Aug 22, 2006)

The site was down for a while this morning. I was not able to get in for a while either.


----------



## licia (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, thank you.  Being the super tech  I am at such computer stuff (another technical term) I always think "What on earth did I do this time"?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

_me too licia,_
_glad you made it in  _

_kadesma_


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep - it happens from time to time ... it happened again this evening ....

It's as frustrating to the Admins and Mods as it is to you when it happens!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 22, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I couldn't log in this morning. Each time I tried the log in site scrambled and brought up stuff that wouldn't let me get in. I finally went back to an old message and came in that way. What is causing this?


When i tried registering about 2 hours ago the server seemed to be down.


----------



## CookSource (Aug 23, 2006)

Yah it seems a bit slow to me


----------



## licia (Aug 25, 2006)

I had to come in the back door again.  I don't understand why the log in is scrambled for me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2006)

I have had that issue from time to time. Sometimes it gets real slow. I don't know if it is the office comp or the DC server.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 27, 2006)

Is anyone having problems with the forum home page (where you view ALL the topics)?


----------



## amber (Aug 27, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Is anyone having problems with the forum home page (where you view ALL the topics)?


 
Yes, it happens now and then.  They will probably have it working soon.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, until then I'll have to keep using the New Posts thing to find what I'm looking for.


----------

